# Prayers



## Kamikaze1655 (31 Jan 2014)

Since I am a Muslim, I am required to pray 5 times a day at different times. Will I have enough time to do them during BMQ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2014)

Unfortunately I don't think so, but that is something you can bring up to your course staff...


----------



## Ayrsayle (31 Jan 2014)

Echoing what NFLD Sapper said:

It would depend entirely on how flexible your time requirement is (and I'll fully admit my ignorance in this regard).  If your requirement for prayer is at set times that conflict with the training requirement - probably not.  If you have the ability to be flexible, most course staff will make a _reasonable_ effort to accomidate your religious requirements.  

That being said, "reasonable" is different from person to person - Christian members were not able to disappear from field training to goto mass on sundays, for example.

In short - the military will attempt to accomidate if it can, but will expect you to put the military need first.  The same expectation usually fits for every other aspect of your personal life as well (laughs).


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (31 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys. I guess I can be flexible with them


----------



## ajp (31 Jan 2014)

Perhaps during training you will have to be flexible, once you are trained and working, you will find the flexibility you need.  I know a few Muslim officers and members, you will be fine.  See if a local Muslim member can help you out.  Good luck and happy times.


----------



## Msidd (12 Feb 2014)

I'm a muslim currently on course. The course staff is _reasonably_ accommodating when possible but Ayrsayle is right the military need comes first. Although it only takes 5 minutes to pray, you cant expect to leave a lecture half way or skip out of drill to pray. During the course you are always under a time constraint. In order to take the extra 5 minutes to pray, you must work faster than everyone else around you and shave time off other tasks. No smoke breaks or long showers. I have no problem making time for the morning and the nightly prayers but i usually miss the 3 day time ones. You do get breaks during the day for few minutes here and there so you might be able to do better than me.
As Ajp said, once the training is done and you are working it will _likely_ get easier to make all 5. I know someone who was on a tour to afghanistan and was able to maintain prayers for the most part so you should be fine. 
Good luck.


----------



## biggie786 (13 Feb 2014)

Which basic are u on? I have a similar concern..but i will be going for naval reserve bmoq.


----------



## DAA (14 Feb 2014)

Let's make things simple.  If the CF now "openly" advertises it on their website, then I guess they must have respect for it and support it!

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/lifeintheforces-75#tab-DiversityintheForces#DiversityintheForces-3

The Forces is one of the most highly trained and respected militaries in the world and welcomes applicants from all genders, religions, ethnicities and sexual orientations. All members work together as a team and the Forces has a zero tolerance policy against discrimination of any kind.

If you are looking for a career that is out of the ordinary, or want to experience something different, then the Forces is right for you. If accepted, the military will pay for your education and training, allow you to choose from hundreds of career paths, and provide you with the opportunity to travel. The Forces’ focus on education and training ensures a strong and unified team that is able to respond to situations quickly and effectively in Canada and around the world.

The Forces respects and accepts cultural dress and traditions and has adapted uniform standards to accommodate various beliefs and practices as part of its commitment to reflect Canada’s unique diversity.


----------

